# Deciding on shrimp food



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'd like to pick your brains for which shrimp food i should go with for some PFRs

I am thinking of Biomax vs Hikari shrimp cuisine

http://www.hikari.info/tropical/t_29.html

http://www.genchembiotech.com/index.php/en/product/product/8-biomax-g

the only difference that hikari has is that it contains copper and of course the price is more expensive than biomax.

I was also thinking of feeding them HBH veggie flakes that does have also some copper proteinate. Will this product be okay for shrimps?

http://hbhpet.com/portfolio/8-veggie-flake/gallery/veggie-line/


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

When it comes to Neos you can pretty much feed anything, I feed them Veggie sticks, Spirulina sticks, and shrimp sticks all from Sugarglidder.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

guess ill go with biomax and since i have hbh ill use that to add some copper to their diet i guess


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Different variety of ready-made shrimp food with weekly fresh greens never fails. Don't stick with just one type of food.


----------

